# Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!



## eöbzander (12. Juni 2006)

Moin, 
Was haltet ihr von dieser Polarisationsbrille? Hat jemand schon mal diese Brille zum Angeln(Faulenzen an der Elbe auf Zander) ausprobiert? Fischt ihr oft beim Spinnfischen mit Polarisationsbrillen?


----------



## sundfisher (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Also an der Küste und beim Fliegenfischen habe ich das Ding schon als Sicherheitsutensil immer auf, ein Vorbeifliegender Streamer den der Wind erfässt und ...... aua aber nicht nur deswegen, der POL Effekt ist natürlich äusserst dienlich zum Erkennen vorn Strukturen unter Wasser und natürlich dem Erspähen von Fischen. Je nach Anwendungsbereich gibt es drei Farben die zu empfehlen sind, Grau Gelb und Bernstein (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ab und an kann man ein Schäppchen machen an Tankstellen, einige dieser POL Brillen waren gar nicht so schlecht (als Reserve auf dem Boot) verkratzen leider nur sehr schnell. Die Passform sollte gut sein und die Brille nicht allzuschwer, wenn es geht sollte die Brille auch eine gebogene Form haben damit der Lichteinfall von der Seite (Augenwinkel) möglichst gering ist. Shimano steht für Qualität warum also nicht auch die Brille vom Sushi Lieferanten .........


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Hat jemand mal einen Link von der Brille? Ich such auch noch was vernümpftiges!


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Ein Kollege von mir hat auch eine Polbrille von Shimano, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es die Exage ist. Auf jeden Fall ist er mit dem Ding super zufrieden und ich hab bisher auch fast nur Gutes über die Shimanobrillen gelesen...#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Ich frag mich nur grade ob die Pol Brille an der Elbe so wirklich Sinn macht ...
Bringt dort bei dem tiefen trüben Wasser eh nicht so wirklich was ...

Ansonsten trag ich zum Spinnfischen aber immer ne Polbrille !


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Moin
Als ich mir im Februar eine zu legen wollte wurde sie mir vom Tackle Dealer empfohlen.
Hatte sich auch gut angefühlt(getragen)
Mich hatte dann nur der Preis abgeschreckt.

Petri


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich nur grade ob die Pol Brille an der Elbe so wirklich Sinn macht ...
> Bringt dort bei dem tiefen trüben Wasser eh nicht so wirklich was ...
> 
> Ansonsten trag ich zum Spinnfischen aber immer ne Polbrille !




Wie willst Du denn sonst die Schnurbisse erkennen? Gelbe oder allgemein helle Schnur alleine bringt nichts. Wenn die Sonne ******** steht, dann siehst Du die Schnurbisse nicht. Mit Polbrille siehst Du jedes zucken in der Schnur..... Die Zander beissen sehr gerne in der Absinkphase..... Zusätzlich hab ich noch den Finger in der Schnur.....


----------



## eöbzander (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

danke für die Tips! die brille Exage gibt es z.B. bei jörg strehlows homepage www.der-angler.de!


----------



## Revilo (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Die von Shimano sind mir auch zu teuer, ich hol mich eine von Balzer.


----------



## Trolldoc (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Hallo,
für eine Pol-Brille braucht man nicht viel Geld ausgeben!
Das, was diese Brillen teuer macht, ist meistens der Name und die Fassung.
Bei allen Brillen wird die gleiche Polarisationsfolie verwendet, und bei der gibt es keine Qualitäts-Unterschiede.
Was also die Brille teuer macht ist der Herstellername und die Fassung, legt man kein all zu großen Wert auf "Marke", kann man so eine Brille schon ab 10€  bekommen.


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Also Balzer ist mal wieder topp wenns um Preis-Leistung geht und die Brille, die ich von Balzer habe, finde ich persönlich einfach nur gut - auch von der Optik her 

Sie funzt bestens.


----------



## Gerry (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Es gibt schon einen grawierenden unterschied:

Günstige Polbrillen haben ein Folie aufgeklebt, die dann auch schnell mal verkrtzen kann. die teuren Modelle vom Optiker haben diese Folie ins Glas eingearbeitet.
Bei o.g. Brillen ist die Folie immer aufgeklebt egal ob eine für 10 oder für 30€
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Folienqualität (kratzfestigkeit) immer gleich ist.
Hab auch ne Shimano in grau. Die gelbe soll bei Dämmerlicht besser sein. Bin mit meine aber zufrieden


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Na, ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr eure Brillen behandelt. Meine Balzer hat schon nen Stoffbeutell von ner teuren Alpina Brille


----------



## jonasf (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

etui sollte auch bei kratzfesten brillen dabei sein...


----------



## Udo561 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*



eöbzander schrieb:


> Moin,
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Polarisationsbrille?


Hi,
besitze diese , eine weitere von Balzer und eine vom Aldi |supergri
Die Polbrille vom Aldi steht den beiden in nichts nach , kostet allerdings erheblich weniger.
Gruß Udo


----------



## cafabu (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Moin, moin,
über Polbrillen gibts doch schon etliche Trööts im Board. Da ist schon alles hoch und runter beschrieben worden. Brillen von 10,- bis 700,- €.
Carsten


----------



## weberei (21. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Exage Polarisationsbrille!*

Ich habe mir die Shimano Exage Polbrille letztens auch geholt. Für rund 20€, was denke ich ok ist.
Sie sieht modisch aus und passt mir zumindest sehr gut. Der Tragekomfort passt, sie ist federleicht und fällt somit kaum auf.

Der Polfilter klappt, ist echt faszinierend sowas! Trage sie jetzt immer, sobald die Sonne scheint und ich draußen bin, egal ob Angeln, Radfahren, Autofahren, Spazieren oder dergleichen.

Kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------

